# caring for an ornamental baboon???



## Static_69 (Apr 10, 2003)

i was thinking about getting one and i wanted to research a little more before i got it, but there were no care sheets to be found...is the care for this T just the same as the usambara???? because i was wanting one of those too.



Risto


----------



## That Guy (Apr 10, 2003)

Check this out 

http://www.arachnopets.com/arachnoboards/showthread.php?threadid=7653


----------



## Jennifer (Sep 23, 2009)

*Having trouble finding information on heteroscoda maculata*

I've been online looking for information on care of the heteroscoda maculata (hope I spelled that right) and have gotten as far as it's aborial.  I stumbled onto the above link and was unable to open the page.  Does anyone have a good site to go to to research these guysor some experience.  We currently have an avic avic, from the little bit of info I have picked up, I was thinking they were similar in care, except for more aggressive.  I want to make sure I have the right environment for him/her before we bring her home.  Any help would be greatly appriciated.  We are also going to be adding the brachypelma smithi also (lots of information on those guys  )


----------



## xhexdx (Sep 23, 2009)

If all you have right now is Avic avic, I would recommend against getting H. mac at this point in time.  They are one of the fastest arboreals around, and they won't hesitate to tag you.  Check the bite reports on them.

As far as care is concerned, yeah, arboreal setup like avic, but they don't require as much ventilation as avics do.  They wouldn't die if they got lots of it, but it's not as high of a priority for them.

--Joe


----------



## jcornish86 (Sep 23, 2009)

All i own is a A. versi atm and i plan on picking up a h.mac this saturday i dont have alot of experence but. my time alone handaling other animals, along with this forum and all the great videos that are posted on the net. i dont think i will have any problem with it aslong as i keep it in an ideal set up and respect it i wont have any issues.


----------



## xhexdx (Sep 23, 2009)

If you say so.


----------



## Moltar (Sep 23, 2009)

jcornish86 said:


> All i own is a A. versi atm and i plan on picking up a h.mac this saturday i dont have alot of experence but. my time alone handaling other animals, along with this forum and all the great videos that are posted on the net. i dont think i will have any problem with it aslong as i keep it in an ideal set up and respect it i wont have any issues.


I guess there are worse ways to learn than hands on experience... 

Seriously though, if you haven't actually *seen* one of these guys move you cannot understand how fast they can be. It's truly an awesome thing and not to be underestimated.


----------



## scottyk (Sep 23, 2009)

Moltar said:


> I guess there are worse ways to learn than hands on experience...
> 
> Seriously though, if you haven't actually *seen* one of these guys move you cannot understand how fast they can be. It's truly an awesome thing and not to be underestimated.


This



xhexdx said:


> If all you have right now is Avic avic, I would recommend against getting H. mac at this point in time.  They are one of the fastest arboreals around, and they won't hesitate to tag you.  Check the bite reports on them.


and this are worth repeating. 

I have a few of these and they are very cool if you are careful and respect thier speed. One other difference from Avics is that they start out a bit more terrestrial. Make sure it has some substrate with a bit of wood or fake plant. It will make a ground based tube web and extend it up the structure you provide


----------



## reverendsterlin (Sep 23, 2009)

jcornish86 said:


> All i own is a A. versi atm and i plan on picking up a h.mac this saturday i dont have alot of experence but. my time alone handaling other animals, along with this forum and all the great videos that are posted on the net. i dont think i will have any problem with it aslong as i keep it in an ideal set up and respect it i wont have any issues.


at least get an enclosure that has a feeding door, these will make your Avic look like a pet rock.


----------



## Londoner (Sep 23, 2009)

Moltar said:


> I guess there are worse ways to learn than hands on experience...


Or in this case....."fangs on experience"!  

If you do take the plunge Jcornish, please do a LOT of research. It's not much fun taking a bite from this species.


----------



## nexen (Sep 23, 2009)

Are they really that bad?

I jumped from an A.versi to a P.lugardi to a H.mac in about a month. 

My H.mac is lightning fast for sure but as long as I dont bother her she doesn't bother me. I was scared to death of her when she first arrived but she's only thrown a threat at me a couple of times and that was during the initial housing. Now she just hangs out in her tube all the time and I can do (almost) anything I want in her cage. No poking, tapping, or blowing on her and I keep my hands very clear of her tube web.

I know all are different. Are most people's H.macs aggro monsters and I just have a kitten? 

I absolutely adore my H.mac. My favorite spider by far and I'm so glad I got over my fear and bought her.


----------



## satanslilhelper (Sep 23, 2009)

nexen said:


> Are they really that bad?
> 
> I jumped from an A.versi to a P.lugardi to a H.mac in about a month.
> 
> ...


 Mine is like yours. It stays in its web cave. At least that's what it looks like. It isn't your normal tube web. I'm able to do anything in her cage as well. My sling though will run laps around it deli cup like greased lightning.


----------



## JDeRosa (Sep 23, 2009)

They are not as willing to bite as most people say. Their threat postures don't last long. I have held mine a couple of times. I don't do it anymore as it scares the heck out of me running all up and down my arms.


----------



## jcornish86 (Sep 23, 2009)

Not feeling the negativity in this thread. I guess i will be filling out a bite report thread soon.

In addition to the H.mac i will be picking up.Ephebopus cyanognathus and a P. imirnia


----------



## nexen (Sep 23, 2009)

JDeRosa said:


> They are not as willing to bite as most people say. Their threat postures don't last long. I have held mine a couple of times. I don't do it anymore as it scares the heck out of me running all up and down my arms.


Well my H.mac actually used to be JDeRosa's H.mac, so I don't know if we qualify as seperate sample points on the H.mac agression survey or not.


----------



## nexen (Sep 23, 2009)

satanslilhelper said:


> Mine is like yours. It stays in its web cave. At least that's what it looks like. It isn't your normal tube web. I'm able to do anything in her cage as well. My sling though will run laps around it deli cup like greased lightning.


Honestly I'd be far more afraid of a sling. Much harder to keep an eye on and, from the bite reports, they still pack a wallop.


----------



## scottyk (Sep 23, 2009)

nexen said:


> Honestly I'd be far more afraid of a sling. Much harder to keep an eye on and, from the bite reports, they still pack a wallop.


The other problem with slings is that assuming you don't try and handle them, rehousing is where you're most likely to get tagged.

A good way to start with these types of tarantulas is to get a 2" or so juvenile and put it right into an adult sized enclosure....


----------



## satanslilhelper (Sep 23, 2009)

scottyk said:


> The other problem with slings is that assuming you don't try and handle them, rehousing is where you're most likely to get tagged.
> 
> A good way to start with these types of tarantulas is to get a 2" or so juvenile and put it right into an adult sized enclosure....


 Another way is to do what I've had success with. This species will make a burrow along with tunnels running beneath the ground in their enclosures as slings. So, I put mine into a deli cup the size of say the soup cups that come with Chinese food "lunch specials". Approximately a pint or a little bigger. They can then grow into their homes. Feeding is easy. There will be "doorways" in at least a couple places along the ground. Crush a crix head leave on the "doorstep" and voila you look in a few minutes, usually, and no more crix. Then, when it's time to transfer it will be at a decent size and will be theoretically easier to do.


----------



## dantediss (Sep 23, 2009)

All i can offer is this... Respect the h.mac, it wont respect you but respect may keep you from adding to the bite reports. Do NOT get tagged unless your into pain and having a t make you its bi*+$


----------



## Tarantula_man94 (Sep 23, 2009)

xhexdx said:


> If all you have right now is Avic avic, I would recommend against getting H. mac at this point in time.  They are one of the fastest arboreals around, and they won't hesitate to tag you.  Check the bite reports on them.
> 
> As far as care is concerned, yeah, arboreal setup like avic, but they don't require as much ventilation as avics do.  They wouldn't die if they got lots of it, but it's not as high of a priority for them.
> 
> --Joe


I would have to agree. Avics are really different from Macs. Avics are generally docile, calm and a bite wont necessarily affect you as much as a mac will. H. Macs are quick, defensive, and are considered a "hot" species.


----------



## Big Red TJ (Sep 23, 2009)

Avic = quick
Pokie = fast
H. Mac = warpspeed Mr. Scott
Hope that helps


----------



## scottyk (Sep 23, 2009)

Big Red TJ said:


> Avic = quick
> Pokie = fast
> H. Mac = warpspeed Mr. Scott *and launch fang torpedoes*
> Hope that helps


Fixed it for you


----------



## Big Red TJ (Sep 24, 2009)

scottyk said:


> Fixed it for you


Well said my friend:clap:


----------



## scottyk (Sep 24, 2009)

Big Red TJ said:


> Well said my friend:clap:


Sorry! Your post bought out the closet trekkie inside me


----------

